# WINTERTIME TRAINING ? Be Bold in the Cold



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

One of the main reasons I left my native N.Y. and moved to South Florida was to avoid the dreaded winter months. No, I am not a big fan of the cold, the snow or that wind that literally goes through you no matter how bundled up you are. In fact, I hate the need [...]

*Read More...*


----------

